# WARNING dodgey adelaide seller Delma fraseri



## missllama (Oct 11, 2009)

if anyone remembers my old thread with the dodgey person in adelaide seling bulk amounts of dogs cats etc breeding selling them off getting give aways then selling them etc well now shes trying to sell reps thats shes catching from the wild
please be careful everyone i no not many people would be that stupid to buy anything from her but just incase....

Delma fraseri - Pets, other pets - Gumtree Adelaide


*I'll be selling*
* Delma fraserie and worm lizards *
*next week ill be asking 26 each for them*
*kylie 0434610792*
​


----------



## kupper (Oct 11, 2009)

That's gold , have people no shame ?


----------



## andyh (Oct 11, 2009)

Very dodgy, thanx for the warning


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

lol only $26 thats a bargain :lol:


----------



## missllama (Oct 11, 2009)

lol this lady is the biggest toss pot around, my last thread was closed because i kept posting up her adds when she would put them up, but i think im doing the right thing shes just in it all for money its sick! the amount of dogs that shes tried selling she lies about them being pure breds etc and its all a load of hogwash


----------



## andyh (Oct 11, 2009)

hopefully she`ll get runover or something


----------



## missllama (Oct 11, 2009)

lol andy thats gold


----------



## andyh (Oct 11, 2009)

people like that deserve it imo


----------



## cosmicwolf4 (Oct 11, 2009)

I saw that ad last night and wondered about that, it seemed a little too good. What a lowlife!! Put in a report, I did just now.
Thanks for the heads up hun xx


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't stand people who poach for money, if she is in-experienced with reptiles, she might accidentaly pic up a "delma" only to find its a brown snake and be bitten.....


----------



## andyh (Oct 11, 2009)

now that would be karma!


----------



## missllama (Oct 11, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> I can't stand people who poach for money, if she is in-experienced with reptiles, she might accidentaly pic up a "delma" only to find its a brown snake and be bitten.....


 
we can only hope lol

cosmic im not reporting the add until i have called up the people who deal with permits etc in adel tomorrow so they can see it so if everyone can try to keep the add up till the morning that would be good shes such a silly scum bag


----------



## andyh (Oct 11, 2009)

shes such a silly scum bag[/QUOTE said:


> You`re way too polite!


----------



## Sel (Oct 11, 2009)

andyh said:


> hopefully she`ll get runover or something



hahahaha


----------



## eipper (Oct 13, 2009)

missllama said:


> we can only hope lol



I don't care how bad she is...after you have seen what Pseudonaja can do you would never wish that on anyone.

Why not call SA Parks and let them deal with it?

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## Kris (Oct 13, 2009)

eipper said:


> Why not call SA Parks and let them deal with it?
> 
> Cheers,
> Scott Eipper



Since when do the kiddies use commonsense around here??


----------



## Mrs I (Oct 13, 2009)

I would be calling Parks !


----------



## andyh (Oct 13, 2009)

missllama
im not reporting the add until i have called up the people who deal with permits etc in adel tomorrow [/QUOTE said:


> I think thats the plan


----------



## missllama (Oct 13, 2009)

lol if u guys actually read the thread i said i was going to do that first thing in the morning which i did since it was night and parks was closed when i posted this

yea scott and kris commonsense read the thread next time.


----------



## cougars (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey Lana, what did NPWS have to say?


----------



## Kris (Oct 13, 2009)

Ooops, silly me. So did anyone call parks and wildlife or whatever they are called down that way?

Oh and when was it proved they were wild caught? Must have missed that part.


----------



## J-A-X (Oct 13, 2009)

> i was going to do that first thing in the morning which i did


 
try reading before you post Kris, Lana has rung them, the outcome of the call is unkown as yet, but the ads have disappeared from gumtree so i'd say one of two things has happened
1) "Ms Dodgy" has been alerted to whats going on 
2) Gumtree or Parks and wildlife have contacted her....

i'm sure we will find out any further info from Lana when she's online


----------



## Kris (Oct 13, 2009)

I feel so foolish being the first person to miss something someone has said. I'll never recover from the humiliation. Again, so sorry. Really....I am.


----------



## missllama (Oct 14, 2009)

cougars said:


> Hey Lana, what did NPWS have to say?


 
what ever people want to call them... they said that she has NEVER had a permit in her name in south australia, and yea what she is doing is against the law and there looking into it more. But keeping it quiet before she catches on, so they can actually bust her and get her in trouble so hopefully she will stop this animal hoarding money making business


----------



## Kersten (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh yeah....it's on the down low here....no possible way she could find out....


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 14, 2009)

Lol well here anything "on the low down" is actually front page news


----------



## missllama (Oct 14, 2009)

well she doesnt use aps so i doubt shes just going to come on all of a sudden today and see this lol


----------



## Kersten (Oct 14, 2009)

:lol: :lol: Of course, what am I thinking? Because you know this woman's habits inside and out. Not to mention that this is only a site with over 18,000 members, 3,000 of them active members, hundreds of people visiting per day.....most of them with names which give you no clue as to who they are, and no way to know who they know. There's just no way she could ever hear about it from anyone :lol: :lol:


----------



## ravan (Oct 14, 2009)

Kersten said:


> :lol: :lol: Of course, what am I thinking? Because you know this woman's habits inside and out. Not to mention that this is only a site with over 18,000 members, 3,000 of them active members, hundreds of people visiting per day.....most of them with names which give you no clue as to who they are, and no way to know who they know. There's just no way she could ever hear about it from anyone :lol: :lol:



so yup, its never going to happen


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 14, 2009)

yeash, water down the acid fest people


----------



## Rocket (Oct 14, 2009)

Alana, did you speak directly to Sonya or Rose-Marie?

Did they give any indication as to what would happen to the animals....? I take it if these so called 'Delma fraseri' are being caught locally, they are not even D.fraseri and most likely Delma molleri.

Regardless, keep us updated with what you hear... unless you don't hear anything further from FPU.


----------



## miss2 (Oct 14, 2009)

Kersten said:


> :lol: :lol: Of course, what am I thinking? Because you know this woman's habits inside and out. Not to mention that this is only a site with over 18,000 members, 3,000 of them active members, hundreds of people visiting per day.....most of them with names which give you no clue as to who they are, and no way to know who they know. There's just no way she could ever hear about it from anyone :lol: :lol:


 
is there really a reason to be nasty???


----------



## Dragon1 (Oct 14, 2009)

The nerve of some people!
Selling wild caught animals as pets...


----------



## TahneeMaree (Oct 14, 2009)

Can I sell my wild caught brother and sister as pets?


----------



## Kersten (Oct 14, 2009)

miss2 said:


> is there really a reason to be nasty???



Miss2, it's hardly nastiness, rather logic. If these people from Parks are trying to spring a surprise bust on this woman, it's really not going to be much of a surprise should she stumble across this thread, now is it? Please attempt to refrain from ascribing motives to my posts that aren't there.


----------



## ravan (Oct 14, 2009)

miss2 said:


> "
> wow, someone needs to get laid



was that really necessary?


----------



## miss2 (Oct 14, 2009)

no it wasent raven but i also do not think that kerstens response was either . she could have eaisly written back with a " not trying to me nasty miss2 i was just stating the obovious" or something along the lines of that, instead she chose to write back in a condensing and sarcastic manner.......


----------



## Kersten (Oct 14, 2009)

You do realise that the example you have given could have been just as easily interpreted as equally sarcastic? It's not what I'm saying, but how you're choosing to take it. Might be best to let sleeping dogs lie don't you think, given that this has already gone OT enough?


----------



## Jarden (Oct 14, 2009)

lol every thread always turns into peepz arguing lmao

Lady deserves to get run ova bl 

/end


----------



## Andrais (Oct 14, 2009)

BLAHAHAHA!
funny as! how stupid do some people think we are? as for the dogs, shame some people have the guts to even reply to the interested sellers who respond to there ads, and as for wild caught reptiles? i say no more, total stupidity, these people are just wasting there lives away...thanks for putting this up, im in adelaide aswell, i'll be careful of these ads and this person name


----------



## OzGecko (Oct 18, 2009)

For those who are interested there is an article in the Adelaide SundayMail regarding this person.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 18, 2009)

here is a link to the article
AdelaideNow... Couple questioned over illegal reptile sales


----------



## MrBredli (Oct 18, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## W.T.BUY (Oct 18, 2009)

rellik81 said:


> here is a link to the article
> adelaidenow... Couple questioned over illegal reptile sales




lol pwnt


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 18, 2009)

lol


----------



## Tsubakai (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks like a good result in the end. Will be interesting to see what penalties are enforced.


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 18, 2009)

OzGecko said:


> For those who are interested there is an article in the Adelaide SundayMail regarding this person.


 
Thanks OzGecko for pointing out that this article was in SA's Sunday Mail and the people concerned were totally busted, so everybody chillax


----------



## Troyster (Oct 18, 2009)

Its about time she was caught,lets just hope they get a conviction from this and apply the full force of the law.


----------



## RELLIK81 (Oct 19, 2009)

Troyster said:


> Its about time she was caught,lets just hope they get a conviction from this and apply the full force of the law.



yeah deffinately.....she deserves everything thats coming to her....


----------



## caustichumor (Oct 19, 2009)

They are giving maccas carparks a bad name.....


----------



## gman78 (Oct 19, 2009)

Lets just say there is someone on here selling wild captured animals too.
Rino Beatles???


----------



## sonyanicholls (Oct 19, 2009)

*Sunday mail*

HI Missllama
You have probably read the paper by now. (If not check out page 3 of the Sunday mail)
Your suspicions were spot on so keep up the good work.
If you suspected any other illegal activity is occurring while looking through advertisements please forward the info onto the law enforcement Duty Officer
Phone: (61 8) 8124 4861 (during office hours)
Pager: 1300 650 411 quote pager no. 465393


----------



## Fuscus (Oct 19, 2009)

missllama said:


> .. until i have called up the people who deal with permits etc in adel tomorrow ..


I'ld just like to say congratulations and well done


----------



## missllama (Oct 20, 2009)

Yea thanks guys the guy from the sunday mail actually contacted me on here then called me and had a really long chat he told me he was doing a story on her i just havent had a chance to read the paper yet lol

heres the old thread that people thought i was being stupid posting half the stuff but i thought it was wrong that she was just using the dogs and cats etc to make money

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/other-animals-5363/just-another-adelaide-warning-106366

i was called a stalker and all but every day i check gumtree's pet section and i always saw her adds it was always obvious when it was her posting because she would write things like

pura bred russon blue... i thought i was illiterate but she was just plain stupid. 

glad shes hopefully going to be put in her place finally


----------

